# OT: Who's Star Trek's best Captain?



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Kirk wins hands down.William Shatner truly did a tremendous acting job.This is why all the other incarnations of Star Trek now exist.I saw City on the edge and well,He was great.In the 178 episodes or more of The Next Generation,I don't think Picard had an episode as moving.Guy Schlicter.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Kirk as portrayed in TOS -- especially the first two seasons.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

You have to ask?????????????????
Kirk of course!
Remember in Star Trek 3, the way he reacted when he found out his son was *dead * .


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Kirk.

Man these comparisions are getting old. Haven't we settled this?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Kirk! but...*

Kirk, of course... but Piccard was pretty darned good! ...better actor... but the Shat will live forever


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Christopher Pike.


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

^^Beep....Beep


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Oh, please. It's Captain _Spock_, of course.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

There can be only one answer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

Nova Designs said:


> Kirk.
> 
> Man these comparisions are getting old. Haven't we settled this?


Evidently not i'm afraid  

Just to put my lot in, i say all of them in thier own way and given circumstances and that view stands for me alone.
Others may differ and most likely bloody well will 

Here's to differing opinions
Go easy folks


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Mr. Scott, Captain of Engineering!!!!!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

If I was in a fight, I'd want Benjamin Lafayette Sisko at my back.
If I was trying to negotiate a treaty, I'd want Jean-Luc Picard.
If I wanted to see something bizzare and random occur, I'd want Kathryn Janeway.
If I wanted to be bored, I'd want Jonathan Archer.
If I wanted to see a crisis of consience, I'd want Christopher Pike.
If I wanted to pick up some hot alien chicks while saving the universe, it'd be all about James Tiberius Kirk.


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

spe130 said:


> If I was in a fight, I'd want Benjamin Lafayette Sisko at my back.
> If I was trying to negotiate a treaty, I'd want Jean-Luc Picard.
> If I wanted to see something bizzare and random occur, I'd want Kathryn Janeway.
> If I wanted to be bored, I'd want Jonathan Archer.
> ...


 So, Kirk is your final answer then! :thumbsup:


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Well, for me, Kirk represented a different era, and a different way of doing things. Picard's time was a bit more diplomatic. No 'cowboy' diplomacy in Picards day. To coin a phrase.

With that said, I prefer the shoot first, ask questions later leadership of Captain Kirk!!


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

*Oh Captain, My Captain....*



spe130 said:


> If I was in a fight, I'd want Benjamin Lafayette Sisko at my back.
> If I was trying to negotiate a treaty, I'd want Jean-Luc Picard.
> If I wanted to see something bizzare and random occur, I'd want Kathryn Janeway.
> If I wanted to be bored, I'd want Jonathan Archer.
> ...



If I had alien reptiles trying to enter my body though my ears, I'd want Clark Terrell.
If I am having everything due on Tuesday, I'd want John Harriman
If I want Love to keep us together, I'd want The Captain & Tennille


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^ :lol:

If I were Billy Batson and said, "Shazam!" I'd want Captain Marvel.


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

If I wanted hit over the head with Ping Pong balls, Or talk with a Grandfather clock, Or to have a friend that dressed in Green Jeans, I'd want Captain Kangaroo! :hat: :tongue: :jest:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

Or for real mayhem, how about the one and only...








Captain Chaos!!

Do i sense a topic wandering off here ?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Ahoy, Captain! The topic is adrift! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Snowdrift?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Capt. James T. Kirk!*

What kind of question is that anyways?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Silly.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> If I had alien reptiles trying to enter my body though my ears, I'd want Clark Terrell.
> If I am having everything due on Tuesday, I'd want John Harriman
> If I want Love to keep us together, I'd want The Captain & Tennille


ROTFLMAO!

If I'm about to be blown to he!! by the Romulans, I'd want Rachel Garrett.
If I'm going to be stuck in a time loop for 80 years, I'd want Morgan Bateson.
If I'm going to be destroyed by a civilization that's been dead for a zillion years, I'd want Donald Varley.
If I'm going to be an arrogant bastich then get waxed by a new threat, I'd want Declan Keogh.
If I'm just an evil bastich, I'd want Rudolph Ransom.
If I'm wanting a strong, lusty woman I'd want Erika Hernandez.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ^^ :lol:
> 
> If I were Billy Batson and said, "Shazam!" I'd want Captain Marvel.


I'd rather be Black Adam. :tongue:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

So... not Janeway then?


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

Kirk was the first, but Cap'n Sisko will always be my favorite.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Kirk rules! :thumbsup:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

For me...*first place:* (tie) Pike & Kirk (first/second season)
*third place:* Picard
*fourth place:* Sisko (after second season)​and...*Dead last no matter what:* Kirk in Star Trek V (as Captain, Director and Writer) :freak:​


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*"Damn it, Bones, you're a doctor. You know that pain and guilt can't be taken away with a wave of a magic wand. They're the things we carry with us, the things that make us who we are. If we lose them, we lose ourselves. I don't want my pain taken away! I need my pain!"*

Not only is it true and deep...Its CLASSIC KIRK!





* 


*


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

If I wanted a ranting, twitching, paranoid neurotic, I'd go for . . .
[IMG-LEFT]http://videodetective.com/photos/355/014948_13.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]

If I wanted an instant sugar buzz . . .


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

LOL You guys are a trip! Topic drift indeed! :lol: 

For me, it'll always be Jamest Tiberius Kirk, Captain of the Federation starship _Enterprise_.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Can I change my vote?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

[Soup Nazi]No! Too late for _you_! [/Soup Nazi]


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

See, it's true! No thread can go three pages without someone mentioning Nazis! :hat:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

scotpens said:


> See, it's true! No thread can go three pages without someone mentioning Nazis! :hat:


I can never resist mentioning NACHOs after three pages. :drunk:


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

I grew up on the movie era Star Trek. Wasn't until I was older that I got into TOS and then TNG started. As far as my fav capt, I gotta go with Archer. He was no only the first of many, but he was the first captain to literally save Earth, chartered the beginning of the United Federation Of Planets, and was the son of the designer of the warp 5 engine. He gets my vote hands down.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I missed this thread...we had some great laughs with this thing.

One last trip: If I wanted to watch someone join with a machine in a glare of light, I'd want Willard Decker.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

spe130 said:


> Willard Decker.


I thought it was "William" Decker? He WAS the captain of the refit, however temporary, due to Kirk's invocation of the "Reserve Activation Clause."


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

zenomorp said:


> I thought it was "William" Decker? He WAS the captain of the refit, however temporary, due to Kirk's invocation of the "Reserve Activation Clause."


IMDB has it down as "Willard," which I'm pretty sure is correct.

Kirk only used the "reserve activation clause" to pull McCoy into the party. Kirk was on active duty with Starfleet Command...he just sort of shoved his way back into the Big E's center seat.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

spe130 said:


> If I wanted to be bored, I'd want Jonathan Archer.


WHAT? Only one other mention or Archer besides mine and it's a neg. comment?  Enterprise had the most action of any series next to voyager. I HAD to tune in every week for Enterprise and that's the only ST series that I have ever done that for. Just MHO.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

spe130 said:


> IMDB has it down as "Willard," which I'm pretty sure is correct.
> 
> Kirk only used the "reserve activation clause" to pull McCoy into the party. Kirk was on active duty with Starfleet Command...he just sort of shoved his way back into the Big E's center seat.


Perhaps you are right. Don't know what I was thinking. After all, Kirk only refers to him as "Will." I assumed it was William. As the kids say..."my bad."


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

@ xenomorp

The problem with ENT was that it had TOO MUCH action! 

Star Trek never was about action. Granted TOS had its action episodes but most where about the characters and how they deal with it. TNG preserved this and build upon it leading to more character drivern episodes then any other Trek ever showed again. Then DS9 paved to road to “Action Trek” when it started with the Circle/Dominion plot. VOY tried to go back to TOS in the sense of charting the unknown but also ended up with action aka Borg, Species 8472, Vadvour etc. but luckily kept the TOS style through out most of its run. Unfortunately the ”action” generation raised up on DS9 did not want that anymore.. action, action, action.. that’s what they wanted. An exploding ship, starbase, meteorite, what ever in ever single episode…. ENT tried the TOS approach in its first 2 seasons… but ratings dropped. Then B&B tried the action road again.. it did not work since most had gotten sick of ENT due to its canon breaks (you argue about the ”canon” thing as much as you want.. it’s the reason MOST did go away from ENT.. me included). When Coto took the helm it was too late to save ENT from its demise, but never the less he managed to bring some of us back (me included ) by rooting 4 Season episodes in TOS style tales and above all by.. acknowledging canon rather then trying to “rewrite” it. 

As for the Topic question: 

James T. Kirk… always. 

Since after watching this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p55YD8QhQ3o

How can you NOT vote for the Shat? 

(watch , George Lucas, Harrison Ford, Mark Hammil.. their reactions are priceless  )

Shatner: “Live long and prosper George….. oh… well…. Live long… you already prospered enough!”


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok...point taken


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Garbaron said:


> *>SNIPPAGE!<*
> 
> Then DS9 paved to road to “Action Trek” when it started with the Circle/Dominion plot. VOY tried to go back to TOS in the sense of charting the unknown but also ended up with action aka Borg, Species 8472, Vadvour etc. but luckily kept the TOS style through out most of its run. Unfortunately the ”action” generation raised up on DS9 did not want that anymore.. action, action, action.. that’s what they wanted. An exploding ship, starbase, meteorite, what ever in ever single episode….


I have to disagree w/you here. DS9 wasn't _all_ about action, action, action. It had more action than TNG, sure. But you're also overlooking the fact that more and more TNG episodes were angling towards having a great deal of action those last two or three seasons, methinks. 

Anyhow, DS9 was about showing us a different view of the Federation. They were painting a more realistic UFP wherein things weren't nearly as fun and rosey as TNG had tried to make it sound. Sure there were plenty of action episodes - especially that last two seasons of the Dominion War, but there were plenty of character driven episodes as well as exploration of various modern-day issues of both the social and political slant - just like TOS did. In fact, I think there were more actual social & political issues explored in the last three or so seasons of DS9 than in all 7 sevens of TNG. 

I ain't gonna touch VOY. Nope.... 


> ENT tried the TOS approach in its first 2 seasons… but ratings dropped. Then B&B tried the action road again.. it did not work since most had gotten sick of ENT due to its canon breaks (you argue about the ”canon” thing as much as you want.. it’s the reason MOST did go away from ENT.. me included). When Coto took the helm it was too late to save ENT from its demise, but never the less he managed to bring some of us back (me included ) by rooting 4 Season episodes in TOS style tales and above all by.. acknowledging canon rather then trying to “rewrite” it.


Agreed. I liked ENT, tho not so much the first two seasons. Why? It was quite literally boring due to the poor writing style. There were a few really good episodes each season, but it was maybe half a dozen each of those. 

Season Three was certainly more action-driven, but at least it had a plot that made more sense than the average Seasons One & Two episodes. Well, 'til the last couple of episodes, anyhow. And, of course, the first two episodes of Season Four were... I still have no clue what was going on with that other than it seemed they wanted "another time travel story 'cause they're kewl!!1!" or something. 

Season Four started off poorly, but then came back strong and I think helped to bring back a lot of Trek fans. Manny Coto should have been helming ENT from the start - imagine what we could have had if that had been the case! ENT would just be ending next year had we had someone like Coto running the show. 

And, of course, we got that Kick In The Jimmy that was the finale of the series when B&B had to get their hands involved directly again. I'm still in denial of that last episode 'cause it was just so insulting to even the casual Trek fan. Ugh....  

All this leads back to the initial post in this thread, tho: Kirk will always be my favorite captain. I'll likely always think he's the best overall captain, as well. In order of whom I think is best to worst: 

1) James T. Kirk
2) Jonathon Archer
3) Benjamin Sisko
4) Jean Luc Picard
5) William Riker
6) Spock
7) The (Holographic) Doctor
8) Commodore William Decker
9) Capt. Rom
10) That Man With A Pony Tail Who Was In Command of _U.S.S. Voyager_


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

If I felt I was putting on water weight, I'd want Capt. Ron Tracey.

Seriously, though, I gotta go with Capt Dunsel. So, here's to Captain Dunsel!


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

TOS Maniac said:


> If I felt I was putting on water weight, I'd want Capt. Ron Tracey.
> 
> Seriously, though, I gotta go with Capt Dunsel. So, here's to Captain Dunsel!


Well, along that line, maybe I will change mine to the M-5 Multitronic Unit. Anything that can make Kirk obsolete has to get some credit!


----------



## terry9911 (Nov 5, 2006)

It has to be Kirk,,, that's why you never seen the Borg! Even they knew ,,,

"You don't tug on superman's cape
You don't spit into the wind
You don't pull the mask of the ol' lone ranger
And you don't mess around with Jim"


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

James Tiberius Kirk!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Ha ha! We come in peace, shoot to kill...shoot to kill...shoot to kill, men!


----------



## NWO (Jul 26, 2004)

Captain Clark Terrel,

Commodore Bob Wesley.

Captain John Harriman.

The best.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Captain Stubbing of course!

Edge


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Kang.

"What power is it, that supports our battle, yet starves our victory?"


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

NWO said:


> Captain Clark Terrel,
> 
> Commodore Bob Wesley.
> 
> ...


Terrel vaporized himself with his own phaser and Harriman wouldn't have anything until Tuesday. Great Captains?


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Not one vote for Captain Sulu?

that's queer.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Terrel did have enough willpower to overcome the Ceti Eel's mind-controlling capabilities...


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

well i guess if i ever needed any ideas on how and when to celebrate klingon gay pride, i'd have to go with captain Koloth


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

terryr said:


> Not one vote for Captain Sulu?
> 
> that's queer.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

fluke said:


> *"Damn it, Bones, you're a doctor. You know that pain and guilt can't be taken away with a wave of a magic wand. They're the things we carry with us, the things that make us who we are. If we lose them, we lose ourselves. I don't want my pain taken away! I need my pain!"*
> 
> Not only is it true and deep...Its CLASSIC KIRK!
> *
> ...


That is one of my favorite quotes (from star trek 5). That is deep and it give s you goose bumps after reading it. I still don't understand why people are so hard on ST5.

zenomorp, that is very queer.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

fiercegaming said:


> I still don't understand why people are so hard on ST5.


Don't know if you know or if it has been discussed already, but it's the curse of the odd number Trek movies. Every even number movie always made far more money than it's odd numbered predecessor. Just turned out that way.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

fiercegaming said:


> ...I still don't understand why people are so hard on ST5...


Yes, it got us pondering the question: what _does_ God need, with a starship?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Griffworks said:


> ...8) Commodore William Decker...


Who promoted Will?


----------



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

not strictly captain but: General Martock!!! " war is so much better when you're winning!!!"


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> toyroy Quote:
> Originally Posted by Griffworks
> ...8) Commodore William Decker...
> 
> ...


  

I think it was Commodore _Matt_ Decker
and Captain Willard Decker.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yep, my bad. That's what I get for trying to post while being busy with work....


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

^^
That's O.K.
Think nothing of it. :wave:


----------

